# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Feikoi nogami kohaku keeping contest 2020

## Soegianto

*FEIKOI NOGAMI KOHAKU KEEPING CONTEST 2020*






*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 10 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Januari 2021


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan *50 ekor Tosai Kohaku Nogami Bloodline Cleopatra (over 90 cm)  kelahiran 2019* fresh dari japan (masuk indonesia 23 Februari 2020) bersertifikat Tosai dari Breeder Nogami Koi Farm

*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 4.000.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*ATURAN LELANG*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 11 Maret 2020 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's.
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 99=4000 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 4.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Bukti Pembayaran bisa di upload di sini atau japri via wa ke nomor di bawah ini
Contact Person :
081287771696 
081287801269
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening:
BANK BCA
A/N: CV KOIS
NO: 6041.681.681*


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di fasilitas FEIKOI Gunung Sindur Bogor, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang.
Pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh pihak FEIKOI
Contact Person :
081287771696 
081287801269


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini mulai tanggal 10 Januari 2021 paling telat pada 17 Januari 2021 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.
Uplod foto dan video bisa meminta bantuan ke contact person di bawah ini : 
Contact Person :
081287771696 
081287801269

*JURI: Chikara Nogami san*

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty Keeping Contest).


*HADIAH*
Juara akan mendapatkan :
Jika ikan ( ter BID ) semua  maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut :
*Grand Champion 25jt
Runner Up Grand Champion 10jt
1st Prize 7.5jt
2nd Prize 5jt
3rd Prize 2.5jt*


Jika ikan tidak di ter BID semua maka hadiah menjadi :
*Grand Champion 6 % dari omset
1st Prize 4 % dari omset
2nd Prize 3 % dari omset
3rd Prize 2% dari omset
*

*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

Hasil penjualan dari KC ini akan kami donasikan 5% untuk  Koi-s.


*FOTO :*
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


*Video :*

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...dXTYIxTLrQOUvC


Happy Bidding

----------


## bandicoot

#bid 46 = 4000

----------


## Soegianto

*Serti :*

----------


## Mevius

#bid 39 = 4000

----------


## Soegianto

start your engine

----------


## SZakaria

Bid #17 4000

----------


## Soegianto

Maaf om format nya salah ikutin orang yg di atas om

----------


## Soegianto

> Bid #17 4000


Om formatnyaxsalah

----------


## Soegianto

*Video saat masih di jepang :*

----------


## mario

#bid 17=4000

----------


## SZakaria

#bid 17=4100

----------


## mario

#bid 17=4200

----------


## Situkangkayu

#bid 1=4000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 45=4500

----------


## kusna

#bid 50=4000

----------


## Soegianto

Hayu dilihat lagii

----------


## Soegianto

> *Video saat masih di jepang :*


Kondisi ikan dinjepang jan 2020

----------


## Soegianto

#bid 11=4000
titipan an heri

----------


## f4is4l

#bid 1=4100

----------


## New_bie

#bid 49=4000

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 26=4000

----------


## Junaedy

#bid 3=4000

----------


## Soegianto

masih ada waktu silahkan di liht lagi

----------


## Mevius

#Bid 18=4000
#Bid 45=4000

----------


## Mevius

#bid 18=4000

----------


## mario

> #Bid 18=4000
> #Bid 45=4000


Om steve huruf b nya harus pake huruf kecil

----------


## Mevius

Gak masuk juga Om. Rekap nya error kayaknya

----------


## Soegianto

mungkin lagi macet di jalan om xixixixi
sabar yah

----------


## Mevius

Coba Om Umar rekap manual Om.  :Help:

----------


## Soegianto

wew
bentar om

----------


## mario

> Coba Om Umar rekap manual Om.


 :Help:  ampun om gaptek

----------


## mario

#bid 23=4000
Titipan a/n Jack

----------


## Kusnadi Sukarja

> wew
> bentar om


#bid 50= 4100

----------


## Soegianto

#bid 23=4000
an efendy

----------


## Soegianto

> #bid 50= 4100


pak tolong bid di kolom kosong

----------


## Kusnadi Sukarja

> #bid 50= 4100


#bid 22=4000

----------


## Kusnadi Sukarja

#bid 50=4100
#bid 22=4000

----------


## kusna

#bid 50= 4200

----------


## Soegianto

auto recabnya sudah jalan mohon masing2 di check terimakasih

----------


## GRiffiN

untuk jam ending yang di rekap, dicuekin dulu yah.

endingnya tetap 21.05

----------


## Situkangkayu

#bid = 4200

----------


## Situkangkayu

#bid 1 = 4200

----------


## Soegianto

Yuk 2 menit lagi kalo gak ada bid closed yah

----------


## Soegianto

Closed...terima kasih buat semua nya yg sudah meramaikan lelang malem ini 

Untuk pembayaran ke no rekening:
Bank BCA
A/n : CV Kois
No : 6041.681.681

bukti pembayaran mohon di upload ke thread ini atau bisa pm ke nomor :
081287771696
081287801269

Terima kasih

----------


## Soegianto

Hadiah sbb:

Total sales Rp 53.100.000

Hadiah GC 6% : 3.186.000 jt
1st prize 4% : 2.124.000 jt
2nd prize 3% : 1.593.000 jt
3rd prize 2% : 1.062.000 jt

Terima kasih

----------


## Soegianto

Pembayaran a/n ayahnura

----------


## kusna

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
12/03 21:51:13
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 4,200,000.00
KC no.50
Ref 012215113302

----------


## kusna

Pembayaran no. 50

----------


## Soegianto

*Rekap Pembayaran KC Nogami*

1. Situkang kayu 4200 *Lunas* 
2.
3. junaedy 4000
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Soegianto (A/n heri) 4000 *Lunas* 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. mario 4200 *Lunas* 
18. Mevius 4000 *Lunas* 
19.
20.
21.
22. Kusnadi sukarja 4000
23. mario (A/n Jack) 4000 *Lunas* 
24.
25.
26. Ayahnura 4000 *Lunas* 
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. Mevius 4000 *Lunas* 
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45. Slamet kurniawan 4500
46. Bandicoot 4000 *Lunas* 
47.
48.
49. new_bie 4000 *Lunas* 
50. Kusna 4200 *Lunas* 

Total sales Rp 53.100.000

Hadiah GC 6% : 3.186.000 jt
1st prize 4% : 2.124.000 jt
2nd prize 3% : 1.593.000 jt
3rd prize 2% : 1.062.000 jt

----------


## Soegianto

untuk bid an bpk junaedy boleh menhubungi saya di 081287771696
terimakasih

----------


## Soegianto

Foto dan video KC nogami tanggal 10 januari 2021 wajib di yah untuk penjurian nya...terima kasih

----------


## Mevius

Update No. 39

Photo
https://1drv.ms/u/s!AjuH6TNg5E031VHdBaJ0INx1RJXX

Video
https://1drv.ms/v/s!AjuH6TNg5E031VB5kK6mysDkxidO

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Update 10 Januari 2021

Ukuran 50 cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan



----------


## Soegianto

Terima kasih pak slamet dan om steven

----------


## Soegianto

PENJURIAN
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini mulai tanggal 10 Januari 2021 paling telat pada 17 Januari 2021 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.
Uplod foto dan video bisa meminta bantuan ke contact person di bawah ini :
Contact Person :
081287771696
081287801269

----------


## Situkangkayu

Update photo & video KC Nogami ikan nomor 01, size 52cm

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...WU?usp=sharing

----------


## bandicoot

upload KC ikan no 46
[IMG]WhatsApp Image 2021-01-16 at 16.03.49 (1).jpeg[/IMG]
https://youtube.com/shorts/Vx9iG1yvgH8

----------


## bandicoot

upload KC ikan no 46





https://youtube.com/shorts/Vx9iG1yvgH8

----------


## Soegianto

Hasil Penjurian Feikoi Keeping Contest Nogami Kohaku :

Materi foto dan video para peserta di karnakan ada kendala 'teknis' upload  foto dan video tidak di upload ke web kois...tapi sudah di kirim ke kami melalui whats app

[IMG][/IMG]


hasil penjurian yg di lakukan oleh Mr. Chikara Nogami (Nogami Koi Farm) Melalui whats app sbb :





Hasil nya adalah :
Grand Champion : ikan no 18 a/n Mevius
1st prize : Ikan no 1 a/n Situkang kayu
2nd Prize : ikan no 39 a/n Mevius
3rd Prize : Ikan no 45 a/n Slamet Kurniawan

Selamat buat para pemenang

----------

